# Run and Gun Balloon Shoot Sig, CZ, ruger, mosin



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

cz





 gp100





 sig





 starfire 9mm


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

anybody else do stuff like this


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

We would set up shooting stations and time eachother. Run to position 1 shoot the target till you hit it, then run to position 2 then position 3.

Run fast and it takes longer to get a good sight picture.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I try not to run with loaded guns, it goes against my NRA Range Safety training. That being said,my friend from the DeToilet area is arriving at high noon and I have about a dozen water filled milk jugs left set up and a couple boxes of clay targets (can't say pigeons due to the PC Police). 
a .358 diameter 158 gr SWC-HC on top of 14.3 gr of 2400 makes a nice splash at 20 feet going about 1195 FPS out of a 4" barrel
I have a few targets set up in the woods behind me to engage while walking at a brisk pace.

The ballons should be a nice touch, I have a few packages left from a failed wine making idea. I never made any,just bought supplies.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

hmmm....i figure if the military and police can run with loaded guns why shouldn't I, they even do it in USPSA comps. Just keep that finger off the trigger and the gun pointed down range


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

im looking to get some steel targets can anyone recommend some inexpensive targets for 9mm?


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Steel targets for handgun
I used some 3/8" thick steel and hung them from door hinges worked till the hinges got battered up. Next put the hinge behind the steel plate. 

The steel I used was normal construction grade steel. 

I shoot lead bullets. Usually they fairly well disintegrate on contact. Rifle rounds penetrate. It is about 40 yards out.

Be careful about shooting at steel targets with steel cored or steel jacketed ammo.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

AquaH
Yes we were just having fun, kept the guns at the shooting stations and ran between the stations, picked up the loaded gun and shot till we hit the various targets, set it back down and ran to the next station.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

wow! what a super exercise! I liked the videos thank you!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks i have more to come


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We have a few different sized blind flanges that I got from a dumpster at work. I hang them on crank in tree steps in the valley behind the house. It is big fun shooting them. It pisses me off that we can not find 22 rounds to plink with.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Link working again

Balloon range shoot


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

shooting at new steel targets


----------

